# Christmas Brunch in Dubai



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi guys,
Could u pls rate the various places for christmas brunch. Looking for good food (mediterranean choices) and a good view ...Al Qasr is already fully booked ...meridian's ambience is too artificial ....and i am lost for good choices.... .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you serious about Al Qasr? Its not even October! Wow! You might want to check out The Observatory at the Harbour Marriott. They're on the 52nd floor with great views.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hard to believe that Al Qasr is full already as we went there last year having booked it 2 weeks before, best meal i`ve had in Dubai!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

What about Yalumba? The food's pretty good there as well.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

We went to The Grosvenor at The Marina for Christmas Day once and really enjoyed it, you can eat outside and watch the boats going past. It felt really christmassy with Father Christmas for the kids (and adults). Great Choice of food with lots of cooking stations.


----------

